# Ria Sommerfeld - Shopping at a local Target here in Los Angeles 26.09.2011 x6



## Mandalorianer (27 Sep. 2011)

sie ist die Freundin von Tom Kaulitz (Tokio Hotel)



 

 

 


 

 

 ​


----------



## Q (27 Sep. 2011)

da kann sie den Bill ja mal prima bemuttern, 6 Jahre Altersunterschied macht prozentual ja eine Menge aus bei den Kids  :thx:


----------



## Punisher (27 Sep. 2011)

schnuckelig


----------

